# langsamer client



## nickname (4. Mai 2004)

Hi,
mußte leider meinen Server formatieren.
Ansich läuft wieder alles, aber eben mit kleinen Macken Hauptproblem:
Der Client braucht eeeewig für den Zugriff auf die *eigene* Festplatte
An dem Client hab ich aber nichts geändert (vorher ging das alles super), zieh ich das Lankabel geht alles normalschnell!
Wie kann es angehen, dass der Client bei Zugriff auf die eigene Platte versucht über den Server zu gehen?
Oder ist das normal und da fehlen noch Feineinstellungen in der Firewall, oder dem Softwarerouter?
Eigentlich hab ich alles so eingestellt wie vorher, es geht ja auch, nur sehr langsam.

Systeme:
Server Win 98 sec. Ed.
tiny Firewall + winroute
Client 
XP home Ed.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!?

Gruß nickname


----------



## gothic ghost (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
na da ist ja mal was ganz NEUES.  


> Wie kann es angehen, dass der Client bei Zugriff auf die eigene Platte versucht über den Server zu gehen?


Wie hast du das denn festgestellt ?
Oder vermutest du es nur wegen der *Geschwindigkeit ?*
Nicht logisch aber utopisch:
Sein Laufwerk C ist als Netzlaufwerk XYZ gemounted.  
Beide Rechner haben den gleichen Namen.  


> Oder ist das normal und da fehlen noch Feineinstellungen in der Firewall, oder dem Softwarerouter?


Definitiv NEIN
Auf die Lösung bin ich gespannt. ;-)


----------



## nickname (4. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic ghost,

wie ich geschrieben habe, sobald ich das Lankabel abziehe  am Client alles wie es soll mit gewohnter Schnelligkeit, was soll ich da sonst annehmen, als dass der Client versucht bei jedem Krams erstmal den Server zu konsultieren!? 
 



> Sein Laufwerk C ist als Netzlaufwerk XYZ gemounted.
> Beide Rechner haben den gleichen Namen.


Kann ich beides verneinen...



> Oder ist das normal und da fehlen noch Feineinstellungen in der Firewall, oder dem Softwarerouter?


Das beruhigt mich ja eigentlich, dachte so langsam macht sich alles selbständig *g*



> Auf die Lösung bin ich gespannt.


Ja, ich auch  

Gruß nickname


----------



## gothic ghost (4. Mai 2004)

Na toll,
anstatt jetzt noch mehr selber zu überlegen 
freut er sich auf die Lösung.   
Optimiere mal dein Netzwerk mit diesem Tool 
zu finden unter Microsoft -> Internet -> DFÜ Speed.
Lass dich von dem Programm-Namen nicht irritieren, 
es kann wesentlich mehr.
Win98 + SE haben miese Einstellungen was Netzwerk,
DFÜ etc. anbetrifft, in der Registry.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu_letzt.


----------



## nickname (4. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic ghost,
also erstens bin ich kein "er" und 2. würde ich hier nicht nachfragen wenn ich die Lösung wüßte! 
Ich bin seit bald einer Woche schon einiges am rumprobieren und tatsächlich mit eingeschaltetem Hirn, da darf dochmal eine Frage hier erlaubt sein!?

Oft sind es in der Tat allerdings pidelige Kleinigkeiten auf die man in immer größer werdender (Hirn)Verkrampfung nicht mehr kommt 

DFÜ Speed nutze ich schon damit hängts auch nicht  zusammen 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


Gruß nickname


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nickmame,
das // Na toll,
anstatt jetzt noch mehr selber zu überlegen
freut er sich auf die Lösung. \\
war scherzhaft gemeint, da habe ich wohl ein
Smilie    vergessen, sorry kommt nicht mehr vor.
Tja, und das mit dem "er" hat mehere Gründe zum
einen ist die Computerwelt Männerverseucht zum
anderen die Anonymität des Internets mit
Pseudonymen etc. wissen mann/frau eigentlich nicht was da_hinter ist.
Mein Name und Bild geben dir auch wenig Infos über mich.
Auch dein nettes "pseudo" Bild muß nicht stimmen, was schade
wäre denn es gefällt mir bzw. das was es für mich ausdrückt.
Trotzdem habe ich dich Frau zu einem Mann degradiert.  :sad: 

Degradiert ?
Dein Server degradiert deinen Client zu einem lahmen Huhn.  
Da du das Lankabel usw. erwähnt hast kann die Ursache
eigentlich nur am Netzwerk liegen.
1.Lankabel, mal ein anderes probiert ?
2.Netzwerkkarten, auch mal getauscht ?
3.Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte:
Treibertyp = NDIS-Treiber für erweiterten Modus (32 und 16 Bit) ?
Bindungen = TCP/IP der Name deiner Karte ?
Erweitert:....... Wert:
APM Mode WakeUp = Disable
Early Tx Threshold = 38
Link Doan Power Saving = Disable
Link Speed/Duplex Mode = Auto Mode
Network Address = Nicht vorhanden
WakeUp Frame = Enable

So, das sind meine Eintragungen auf Win98SE mit dem Unterschied
das es ein Client ist.
Das es an den Protokollen liegt glaube ich nicht. Aber ?
Wenn du dieses gecheckt hast und ? dann bis ?

Gruß gothic ghost


----------



## nickname (5. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic ghost,

na, das nenn ich doch mal ein Posting!
Da danke ich doch schonmal für die Mühe 

Tja, Ihr Männer habt halt keinen Überblick mehr darüber wie weit wir Frauen schon in Eure Domäne eingedrungen sind *g*
Mein Icon: tja, sagen wir mal ich würde gerne so aussehen ;-)
Aber eine leichte Ähnlichkeit ist vielleicht nicht zu verleumden...

"Mein Name und Bild geben dir auch wenig Infos über mich."
In der Tat *g*

"Dein Server degradiert deinen Client zu einem lahmen Huhn.  "
Jawoll ja 
"1.Lankabel, mal ein anderes probiert ?" 
Die Möglichkeit halte ich in der Tat für sehr abwegig, denn vor dem format c: ging ja alles, es muß also eine Einstellung sein 
Tja, die Netzwerkkarten also ich denke wenn würde einfach gar nichts gehen, die Zuweisungen habe ich andersrum nicht probiert, denn dann hätte ich wohl eh dasselbe in grün, da für dfü mit 10er und im LAN mit 100er unterwegs ;-)

"Treibertyp = NDIS-Treiber für erweiterten Modus (32 und 16 Bit) ?"
aktiviert!
in Bindung als TCP/IP und dsl Protokoll vorhanden!
Erweitert:
"Early Tx Threshold = 38
WakeUp Frame = Enable"
hab ich nicht, das Einzige was dann bei mir ist:
receive Buffer Size ist auf 64 k bytes
und wake up on ARP/Ping ist enable
ansonsten wie Du geschrieben hast.

Also ist es in der Tat so, dass sobald da ein Lankabel dran ist, der Client bei allem erst den Server fragt, ich finde das mehr als komisch  

Aber nun gut da ich am Client nix verändert habe muss es wohl so sein!?
Hab irgendwie den Verdacht dass es doch winroute sein könnte, aber da weiß ich leider nicht was ich noch einstellen müßte, hatte mir extra mal Screenshots abgeheftet, damit ich das wieder so einstelle wie es mal funzte und das hab ich auch getan, aber vielleicht kann man da trotzdem was lösen, ich geh nochmal auf suche im Netz ob ich dazu was finde...
und werde noch weitere Tests durch führen, um zumindest vielleicht mit dem "Ausschlussverfahren" weiter zu kommen 

Gruß nickname


----------



## gothic ghost (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nickname,


> Tja, Ihr Männer habt halt keinen Überblick mehr darüber wie weit wir Frauen schon in Eure Domäne eingedrungen sind *g*


Sollte man ihn haben ?
Das ist eindeutig *jein*  
Bei nein bleibt der Überraschungseffekt erhalten.
Bei ja würde es eine bessere Atmosphäre geben wie überall
dort, wo Frauen sich etablieren wenn sie Frau bleibt.
Soll heißen, manchen Frauen fällt nichts besseres ein als
den Mann zu imitieren was dumm ist.
Bin für ja, wenn auch anonym ist es meine reale Meinung. ;-) 


> Aber eine leichte Ähnlichkeit ist vielleicht nicht zu verleumden...


Der Schleier bewegt sich.  


> "Ausschlussverfahren"


Genau,
noch bin ich überzeugt das es mit der Hardware zusammenhängt.
1.Schritt
Öffne beim Server die Dos-Box und ping den Client an,
das Ergebniss müßte so sein:
Antwort von "deine Ip Nummer" Bytes = 32  Zeit = 10ms  TTL = 128
Antwort von "deine Ip Nummer" Bytes = 32  Zeit = 10ms  TTL = 128
Antwort von "deine Ip Nummer" Bytes = 32  Zeit = 10ms  TTL = 128
Antwort von "deine Ip Nummer" Bytes = 32  Zeit = 10ms  TTL = 128
Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 ( 0% Verlust )
Zeitangaben in Millisek.
Mini- + Maximum = 0ms Mittelwert = 0ms
2.Schritt
Beim Client: Start -> Ausführen -> cmd eingeben und enter/ok,
dann den Server anpingen und die Werte vergleichen.
Die Zeit sollte gleich sein, 10ms und Pakete nicht verloren gegangen sein.
Gibt es einen zeitlischen Unterschied und je_nach_dem von wo nach wo
kann es das Lankabel oder/und die Netzwerkkarte sein.
Welchen Lankabeltyp hast du " Rj45 TP " oder koxial ? wenn koxial sind
die Wiederstände an den Enden dran ?
Treiber der Netzwerkarte ist von Microsoft oder dem Kartenhersteller ?
sollte vom Kartenhersteller sein.
So_weit_so_gut,
bis dann

Gruß gothic ghost


----------



## nickname (5. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic ghost,

danke für die Mühe 

Wie siehts denn aus wenn Frau Mann imitiert

"Aber eine leichte Ähnlichkeit ist vielleicht nicht zu verleumden...
Der Schleier bewegt sich.  "
*g*

Pingen, mmh, nach den Werten hab ich noch nicht geschaut, nur obs geht, *ggg*

Also nochmal Test mit Werten (Verlust immer 0):
Server
32 und 1ms + TTL 128
min.max.mittelwert alles 1ms also da liegt wohl der Hund vergraben!?

Am Server war schon der Herstellertreiber habs auf dem Client auch eben installiert nun pingt der Server an Client wie er lustig ist (vor dem Herstellertreiber wars teils auch nur mit 1ms alle 4 Pakete), kommt aber nun auch mal auf alle 4 mit <10 manchmal aber auch 2x 1ms und 2x 10ms also ich check gar nix mehr...

Vom Client kann ich nur pingen, wenn die Firewall aus ist, der Client ist in der Firewall aber zugelassen argh, und es  ja der
Zugriff, nur pingen nicht...
ohne Firewall:
<1ms
Ach und der Client hat TTL 64
und Min. 0  Max. 0 Mittelwert: 0

Geht bei beiden ratzifatzi kann keine zeitlichen Unterschied feststellen.

Lankabel Crossover Cat5
(also RJ45 wenn ich mich nicht täusche)

Also das ist mir jetzt echt zu hoch, wenn eine Karte einen weg hat, wie krieg ich das denn raus welche? Oder wäre es die am Server weil die Antworten vom Server immer nur mit <1 kommen!?
Ich hoffe das es nicht der Client ist, ist nämlich'n Lappy, da war ich noch nie bei, Garantie läuft nächste Woche ab :-(


Gruß nickname


----------



## nickname (5. Mai 2004)

Hi gothic ghost, 

ich nochmal, also jetzt wirds noch komischer, jetzt ist es anscheinend nur noch die Firewall, eben wo sie ausgeschaltet war gings auf dem Client alles gaaaaaanz superschnell 
Das war bis heute nicht der Fall war doch das erste was ich getestet habe *ICHSCHWÖR*  
Tja, nun steh ich da mit meinem Talent, find nix zu den Einstellungen, wüßte nicht was an meine falsch ist, mehr als die IP des Client da freizugeben im Netzwerk kann ich doch nicht!? Du kennst Dich nicht zufällig mit der Tiny Firewall aus? *ggg*

Mmh und komisch ist das Pingverhalten ja immer noch ob mit oder ohne Firewall!?

Gruß nickname


----------



## gothic ghost (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nickname,
erstmal gut das sich was tuuuuuuut.  
Eine weitere Antwort gibt es morgen, ähm heute nur
etwas später okay ;-) 


> Wie siehts denn aus wenn Frau Mann imitiert


Zum Beispiel die meisten Politlillis.


> Der Schleier bewegt sich.*g*


Wie wärs den jetzt mit *gg*   

Gruß gothic ghost


----------

